# A word about breeder websites



## Pointgold

With the many new Forum Members coming in and asking for help in finding breeders, I thought I'd post this information. I hope that it is helpful.

Breeder Websites
There are an uncountable number of breeder websites on the internet. If looking for a puppy and utilizing internet websites, there a few things to keep in mind. Fancy websites with lots of great pictures don’t necessarily mean that the breeder is a good one, and conversely, NOT having a website doesn’t mean that a breeder ISN’T a good one.
1. Clearance information should be made clearly available. Hips/Elbows, Cardiac and Eye clearance information is generally listed with links to those databases. Claims of clearances mean nothing if they cannot be verified. At the very least, full registered names of the dogs should be on the site so that they can be followed to the appropriate clearances. If only call names are listed, it should be considered a “red flag”
2. Be aware of the registry being utilized. In North America, the only registrations worth the paper they are written on are AKC (American Kennel Club), CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) and UKC (United Kennel Club). There are many “alternative” registries, such as APR, API, ContKC, etc, and they are most often used by millers, brokers, and individual breeders who have lost privileges with the “big three”.
3. Marketing and pricing by color ie “Rare British Crème/Creams”, “Alpine Whites”, “English Cremes” etc. should be viewed with caution. Breeders charging exorbitant prices based on color are a red flag. 
4. Bigger is not better, nor is smaller. Be aware of the standard. Breeders proudly marketing over or undersized dogs are another red flag. So are breeders offering green or blue eyes, black Goldens, or other obviously not “Golden Retriever” traits.
5. Most reputable breeders’ puppies are sold long before they are old enough to go to new homes, most before a breeding even takes place. Websites advertising lots of litters, or many older puppies available, are a red flag. 
6. Sites offering puppies ready to go to new homes before the age of 7 weeks MINIMUM are a red flag. 
“A Puppy Buyer’s Fact Checker”, found on this forum at https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22440
Is a helpful guide to anyone considering purchasing a Golden Retriever puppy, as is the information on the Golden Retriever Club of America’s website, which you can find here: http://www.grca.org/menu_searchingforgr.htm
There are many reputable breeders who do not have websites, and it can be helpful to find breeders in your area by contacting local GR clubs, or the puppy referral persons for the GRCA, which can be found in the above link, as can contacts for rescues.
I have been criticized for not having a website. I have chosen not to for several reasons, not the least being that I do not need one to sell puppies, mine are sold in advance of a breeding being made, and as I have only a litter every year or two, it seemed like an unnecessary thing to have. Essentially, it was nothing more than a photo gallery / show brag site, and I wasn’t good at keeping it updated or maintained. I also was tired of the often strange contacts that it elicited, so I took it down. It does not mean that I have anything to hide, or am not allowing scrutiny of my dogs. I’m happy to provide any clearance information that I have, and proudly do so. Currently, a friend who I show Labs for, who is a website designer, is attempting to build a new site for me. She will tell you that I am only reluctantly helping her do so, and in no rush for it to be completed. I still see no real reason to have one. But she wants to do it as a thank you, so there may be one up before too long.
Any criticism or comments that I might make about breeders who Forum members inquire about on this site are based entirely on lack of clearance information, or outright fraudulent information that might be on the sites of those breeders. Any one commenting on them or replying to such inquiries, breeders or otherwise, is simply trying to help those asking for help be able to make informed decisions and to prevent them from getting something less than what they were promised, or paid for. Not having a site of their own in no way means that they themselves are less than reputable. If you were to consider purchasing a puppy from me, or any other breeder who is a member of this forum, I would imagine that you would make the same inquiries and utilize the same guidelines for us, as well.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

maybe we can have a MOD sticky this, so it doesn't get lost.....great info.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Excellent post!


----------



## DUSTYRD2

I agree Roscoe's Mom. 
Being a member of the Golden Retriever Club of Canada and the BC chapter, I know MANY good breeders who don't have websites. One of the most well known show breeders here in BC doesn't have one. Her litters are spoken for before they're even conceived.
Anyone remember the golden who took the Sporting Group at Westminster in 2007? Chuckanucks Party Favor O Novel, Andy? Highly respected breeders and they don't have a website either.
So I know that whether a breeder has a site or not has no bearing on their reputation or the quality of their dogs. It's their breeding ethics in conforming to the breed standards as outlines by the GRCA or GRCC, the clearances and how they prove their dogs.
Here's a link to the the GRCC website for those in Canada www.grcc.net It also outlines the breed standard in Canada (slightly different that the US) and has links to all the affiliate clubs across Canada. 
Good post PG.


----------



## DelmarvaGold

Ken and Wayne do have a website http://chuckanutretrievers.com/


----------



## Pointgold

DelmarvaGold said:


> Ken and Wayne do have a website http://chuckanutretrievers.com/


 
It's a beautiful site. I don't believe that they had one prior to the Garden win.


----------



## DelmarvaGold

I'm not sure. The copyright on the site states 2006. I can't remember the time frame when Ken announced the launching. I do agree, it's a beautiful site filled with beautiful goldens


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Thanks, I know I had done a google search just after Andy's win and couldn't find it. I'll definately be checking that out.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Thanks for that post Laura...I was JUST thinking about this today...for some odd reason..I got dogs on my mind TOO MUCH!!


----------



## ragtym

Fantastic post! One thing I wanted to add if I may - some breeders are listing the ConKC as "CKC" on their websites. People should be sure to ask the breeder which one they are speaking of, the Canadian Kennel Club or the other one.


----------



## Ash

Great post. I would for sure make it a sticky. A lot less repeating, LOL not that mind sounding like a broken record, I usually do anyways.


----------



## vrocco1

Rosco's Mom said:


> maybe we can have a MOD sticky this, so it doesn't get lost.....great info.


I completely missed this thread. Making it sticky is a great idea!


----------



## Debles

Thanks, I was just asking about this. : )


----------



## Debles

My breeder doesn't have a website but she's only 50 miles away. 
It's nice if you are considering a breeder farther away to get an idea about them and their dogs (at their website) before you visit.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I always get my dogs from rescue or shelters, but I think the original post is excellent and should be very helpful to people looking for a good breeder. Making it a 'sticky' is a great idea.


----------



## goldenmomof3

Great post, Pointgold!


----------



## goldengirls550

great post... here is a webpage that might help some people:

http://www.apromisekennnels.com/103464.html

i recently found it... the breeder called our attention to some absurd things that other "breeders" are saying to lure in unsuspecting buyers


----------



## MayFlowers

Thank you for your informative post, Pointgold. 

Our family is looking for a golden retriever to add to our family. One thing we're not going to do is take this lightly. We all agreed to be patient until we find just the right dog. We're finding that it's not as easy as we thought it would be!


----------



## Ripley Goldens

Kudos on this post!


----------



## Ripley Goldens

I would add to this and Point Gold's post that just because a breeder does or doesn't have a website shouldn't be used in the decision-making process. I think one of the best things you can do is go visit the breeder and see where they keep their dogs, where their dogs live all the time, and where puppies are reared, and in what environment. Look around and see if the dogs are well kept (beyond just being clean and fed), if they have toys, and are well socialized to all kinds of situations.


----------



## Pointgold

While all that is important, unfortunately it often isn't enough. GRM had people visit and all looked well on the surface, and we saw hundreds of pictures of clean, well fed puppies with dozens of toys.


----------



## skylielover

thank you for posting this. I didn't know all of this when I got Skylie, because it happened so fast. Is it bad that I didn't get clearances on her? She is AKC registered, and I have her pedigree, but that's it..


----------



## Kohanagold

I completely agree! Personally, I built my website simply because it was fun and I wanted to. I started with building one for Sydney with all her puppy pictures so that my breeders and online friends could see pictures of her as she grew. From there, I built my own site, and another for Paige, just for the fun of it. But there are certainly things to watch for and I think its great that its been brought up here. BJ


----------



## GRZ

When I finally decided I wanted a Golden puppy and I began my research I found so much online--it was SO confusing.

The thing that BLEW MY MIND was how young puppies are "shipped" all over the country (even world?). I would never, ever get a puppy this way. Buying a puppy from a breeder who I've never met or who's never met me? Not seeing the conditions of where my puppy was born and spent his first weeks of life? Shipping my puppy in probably the cargo area of a plane? Unacceptable. 

I ran into a family at Petsmart. They purchased a Golden puppy online and they told me their puppy would be 10 weeks old and that she was being shipped via air from the east coast. They paid $1200 for their puppy.

I haven't noticed this talked about much here at GRF. I'm interested in learning what the reputable breeders here have to say about shipping puppies? Or is it so obviously wrong that it doesn't need to be discussed? LOL!


----------



## kwhit

I really don't see anything wrong with shipping puppies. I got my last Great Dane from a breeder in Alaska and was very happy with both the breeder and the puppy. I shipped her on Alaska Airlines, (a friend of mine was the pilot on the plane so that did make me feel more comfortable ). I did my research and knew breeders in my area, (SF Bay Area, also), who respected this breeder and knew her personally.

My next Dane will come from a breeder in Wisconsin. She is one of the top Dane breeders in the US and I really want a puppy from her breeding program. I may fly out there and pick up the pup, but probably not.


----------



## Ash

I have shipped puppies and had puppies shipped to me. As long as its done correctly they are fine.


----------



## GRZ

Thanks for replying.

I guess the idea of shipping is just not for me. I wholeheartedly believe that if you say it's okay then it is, but again, just not for me.


----------



## Ash

I think thats totally fine if thats what your comfortable with. There are too many people that don't do their research and choose pups wisely so when they do I can't fault that only appreciate it


----------



## agoldenliferanch

GRZ said:


> When I finally decided I wanted a Golden puppy and I began my research I found so much online--it was SO confusing.
> 
> The thing that BLEW MY MIND was how young puppies are "shipped" all over the country (even world?). I would never, ever get a puppy this way. Buying a puppy from a breeder who I've never met or who's never met me? Not seeing the conditions of where my puppy was born and spent his first weeks of life? Shipping my puppy in probably the cargo area of a plane? Unacceptable.
> 
> I ran into a family at Petsmart. They purchased a Golden puppy online and they told me their puppy would be 10 weeks old and that she was being shipped via air from the east coast. They paid $1200 for their puppy.
> 
> I haven't noticed this talked about much here at GRF. I'm interested in learning what the reputable breeders here have to say about shipping puppies? Or is it so obviously wrong that it doesn't need to be discussed? LOL!


Hi...just wanted to tell you that I'm with you on this onne. I make it very clear on my website and to prospective buyers that I don't ship puppies. For me, after you devote 8 weeks nurturing, loving, taking care of and preparing a pup for his new family, I can't wrap my head around doing all of that and then leaving him in the cargo section of a plane for hours all alone. I want a loving and warm hand off from his Mom and littermates to their new family. Good Luck in your search!


----------



## RummysMum

skylielover said:


> thank you for posting this. I didn't know all of this when I got Skylie, because it happened so fast. Is it bad that I didn't get clearances on her? She is AKC registered, and I have her pedigree, but that's it..




In terms of clearances and our experiences and what I feel is the "good" breed standard, I will tell you how it went down for us. Before we even met the puppies the breeder sat down with us, met us, socialized with her adult dogs (man I could take home each and every one of them) and interviewed us to see if we were a match where we discussed the good things and sometimes the not so good things. Then she sat down and pulled out all the sire & dam's paperwork in a large binder, and went over each individual document and clearance signed by the veterinarian specialists, complete with the veterinarians notes, everything. 

Now I would venture a guess that it is safe to say that your dog's sire and dam don't have clearances or they aren't good clearances. Don't loose heart, you love your dog and now that is what is important.  Hopefully all is OK, and even if the sire & dam both pass or fail, there is still no 100% that they will have typical Golden problems. The screening does help a great deal, but genetic problems can happen even with the best of breeders and bloodlines.


----------



## Pointgold

Ash said:


> I have shipped puppies and had puppies shipped to me. As long as its done correctly they are fine.


I would not ship a puppy to someone that I have not established a relationship with, ie no one that I don't know would contact me through an internet website, send me money, and have a dog or puppy flown to them. However, shipping a dog or puppy in itself is not necessarily a bad thing. I will not say that I will not ship as a blanket statement.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I wouldn't have a puppy shipped either. I don't care who the breeder is...LOL


----------



## Pointgold

Kimm said:


> I wouldn't have a puppy shipped either. I don't care who the breeder is...LOL


I am curious as to why...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Pointgold said:


> I am curious as to why...


I don't know. I just can't see putting a puppy in a crate and "shipping", what an awful word, "flying", the poor thing all alone. My luck, the plane would crash and I would live with that on my conscious for the rest of my life. The pup could be then next Westminster winner and bring me a million dollars and I just wouldn't do it...:uhoh:


----------



## vrocco1

Pointgold said:


> I am curious as to why...


It's very difficult to get all those fourty-two cent stamps on the crate. :doh:


----------



## Pointgold

Kimm said:


> I don't know. I just can't see putting a puppy in a crate and "shipping", what an awful word, "flying", the poor thing all alone. My luck, the plane would crash and I would live with that on my conscious for the rest of my life. The pup could be then next Westminster winner and bring me a million dollars and I just wouldn't do it...:uhoh:


Honestly there is more of a chance of something happening if the dog is being driven. We all know how many people don't use crates in their vehicles, and the chances of an accident while driving are greater than while flying. There is a shorter travel time when flying, and if a pup or dog is comfortable in a crate, they sleep the entire way, for the most part, anyway. All the times that I have flown dogs they have gotten off the plane happy as can be, looking for something to eat.  I am curious if you feel the same way about someone flying a puppy home with them in the cabin?


----------



## AmbikaGR

Kimm said:


> The pup could be then next Westminster winner and bring me a million dollars and I just wouldn't do it...:uhoh:


Umm Kimm, the next Westminster winner would more likely *COST *you a million dollars. 
And I do understand about not wanting to ship a pup, that was why I flew to pick up Oriana last April an she flew back with me. Just not comfortable putting a dog any age in cargo.


----------



## Pointgold

AmbikaGR said:


> Umm Kimm, the next Westminster winner would more likely *COST *you a million dollars.
> And I do understand about not wanting to ship a pup, that was why I flew to pick up Oriana last April an she flew back with me. Just not comfortable putting a dog any age in cargo.


 
There are airlines that I would never use to fly a dog, and a couple that I think do a fantastic job. I've flown pups in the cabin with me, and they were not all that comfortable. They had to be crammed into a Sherpa bag and under the seat. If you are _really _lucky, you might get a flight attendant who will let you let the puppy out, but that really doesn't do much good because they can't be ex'd, and then they don't want to go back IN. 

If flying a dog in cargo, it's helpful to know the laws, and don't hesitate to let the airline staff KNOW that you do. I flew Pebbles out to Los Angeles in 1997 with me for the LA Specialty. We were about to leave Detroit, but I had not been informed that my dog was safely loaded. The plane was just about to start taxiing and I called the flight attendant and said "Hold ON! Is my dog on board? And what else in on the manifest ie any fresh flowers or foodstuffs? (not supposed to fly live animals if so...) A few minutes later the captain himself came in and asked me if my dog's name was Pebbles and if she smiled whe you talked to her. I said "Yep. That's her." He apologized, said the manifest hadn't come up on his computer, which is wh I was not notified that she was on board. I said "Well, then. Carry on!" 

Whenever I fly a dog, I am, admittedly, "nervous" until I know they've reached their destination, but I feel the same way when they are driven for long distances.


----------



## Sivin

Good post! I would like to add that we were very happy with both Jodie and Cara's breeders. We purchased Jodie before there was much action on the Internet (among us common folks!) so a breeder site didn't enter into it. However, we have kept in touch with this wonderful woman through the years. She told me she's in no hurry to complete her site from its "under construction" label because she has all the interest she needs through word of mouth. 

We were also happy with Cara's breeder but again, no website. The reason here is because this breeder is not Internet literate and though she has an e-mail address would much rather talk with you via phone.


----------



## Chad

As someone who is just beginning to search for the right breeder, this is a wealth of information. Thanks


----------



## TimberPup

*Does anyone have anything to say about Perfect Peace Goldens?*

I'm looking for a breeder, and I'm pretty much narrowed down to Perfect Peace, but I just want to be sure. Has anyone had experiences with them? She seems very nice and helpful, and caring about her dogs... Boy choosing a breeder is TOUGH! Thanks all!


----------



## Retrieverlover

Thanks Laura for pointing this out why you chose not to have a website. I have to admit that I found my breeder while playing around on google before I even moved to this area. I was not really interested in a puppy, more in a Lab crazy friend  and I am glad that I stumbled over her site because shortly after we became facebook friends we started emailing on a almost daily basis. Now I co own a pup with her and I am SO glad to have her as a friend. She introduced me to wonderful people I know I can learn a lot from 

so yeah, I am glad she has a website


----------



## rappwizard

Best website my husband and I visited when searching for our first golden was the Golden Retriever Club of America web site. This was about 14 or so years ago. We emailed the Puppy Referral Coordinator for the Eastern Region (or Southeastern Region--I forget the exact title) and we received a call and got the phone number, email address and names of 3 hobby breeders in the State of Florida (our state). I don't know what the situation was at that time, but looking at those 3 names now, only 1 has a website, nearly 14 years later.

I agree with PointGold and so many others who say that just because a breeder doesn't have a website (or does) really doesn't mean anything. Meet with the breeders and talk to them and check them out and see if there is a common bond.


----------



## RBCC

Would a breeder be reluctant to sell to me if my last dog was a Golden and was hit by a car, and my dog before that died of Kidney Failure? I have a working farm with 100 acres and a pond, so I can't fence it in?


----------



## RBCC

*Problems abound!*

Would a breeder be reluctant to sell to me if my last Golden was hit by a car? John


----------



## turtle66

Great thread - I vote for a sticky!
We got Lilly after searching the "Golden Retriever Club of America" website and then going to the local club "Pacific Rim Golden Retriever Club of Oregon". Two contacts (NO BREEDERS) to call for help were mentioned at the website - I called them and talked to them, because MOST of the local breeders on that site haven't had and don't have a website. I called the breeders with upcoming litter after my contact call. Usually, it took two calls before they returned my call and they asked A LOT of questions before they offered us to visit them. While visiting I asked all the questions (a friend of mine gave me a list what to ask - I am myself a first time dog owner) including "Will you take the puppy back in case I develop allergies and so on" and my breeder gave all the appropriate answers to all my questions. It was just great. We actually visit the breeder at least 3 or 4 times before we got Lilly (and she was NOT annoyed about all our visits).

So I have to admit, even I am an internet junkie, there is something to it NOT to have a website as a breeder (unless it is the breeder's hobby). I found that many of the breeder's are animal people and not internet people and even though I love to see a website I would do all the efforts again just to find a good reputable breeder by phone/visiting etc. 

Heike


----------



## AmbikaGR

RBCC said:


> Would a breeder be reluctant to sell to me if my last Golden was hit by a car? John



John I think that would be a MAJOR problem for a lot of breeders and especially for most responsible ones. 

Is there not a parcel that you could fence off near your house for a dog. Some might even be amendable to an "invisible fence".


----------



## RBCC

*Working farm*

The farm is a working farm. We have a tennant. The front lawn can have a fence around it. 

John


----------



## RBCC

*dog run*

I have a dog run that we can put in the front yard. That extends from one end to the other end of the front yard. Can this be use in lieu of a fenced yard? John


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

This was a wonderful post lots of great information for people looking for reputable breeders. 

I will have to ask Ken the next time I see him when he put up the website? He may be at the Portland shoe next week now you have me wondering too.


----------



## AllShookUp

Pointgold said:


> There are airlines that I would never use to fly a dog, and a couple that I think do a fantastic job. I've flown pups in the cabin with me, and they were not all that comfortable. They had to be crammed into a Sherpa bag and under the seat. If you are _really _lucky, you might get a flight attendant who will let you let the puppy out, but that really doesn't do much good because they can't be ex'd, and then they don't want to go back IN.
> 
> If flying a dog in cargo, it's helpful to know the laws, and don't hesitate to let the airline staff KNOW that you do. I flew Pebbles out to Los Angeles in 1997 with me for the LA Specialty. We were about to leave Detroit, but I had not been informed that my dog was safely loaded. The plane was just about to start taxiing and I called the flight attendant and said "Hold ON! Is my dog on board? And what else in on the manifest ie any fresh flowers or foodstuffs? (not supposed to fly live animals if so...) A few minutes later the captain himself came in and asked me if my dog's name was Pebbles and if she smiled whe you talked to her. I said "Yep. That's her." He apologized, said the manifest hadn't come up on his computer, which is wh I was not notified that she was on board. I said "Well, then. Carry on!"
> 
> Whenever I fly a dog, I am, admittedly, "nervous" until I know they've reached their destination, but I feel the same way when they are driven for long distances.


I have to decide whether to have my puppy flown to me (about 2 hr flight as "live cargo") or fly in to pick him up and do return flight with him in cabin under seat if allowable. Is his age the key factor in whether or not he could be afraid of loud noises in the future, or is it just the luck of the draw? Not sure what to do yet.


----------



## Tahnee GR

AllShookUp said:


> I have to decide whether to have my puppy flown to me (about 2 hr flight as "live cargo") or fly in to pick him up and do return flight with him in cabin under seat if allowable. Is his age the key factor in whether or not he could be afraid of loud noises in the future, or is it just the luck of the draw? Not sure what to do yet.


I've done both, and in both cases the puppies were fine. Elvis came out of his crate in the airline office as a bouncy and happy 9 week old. I always worry, though, and have not shipped a dog in years. So many horror stories. I was NOT happy with how the airline handled him though. It was supposed to be VIP and very secure-NOT! He was in his little crate, sitting near an unwatched office door. Anyone could have reached in and taken him. Several people had already taken notice of the cute Golden puppy.

In 2005, I flew out to Texas and brought 2 puppies home with me, in a Sherpa bag. It was a lot of fun and besides not having to worry about the pup flying alone (always scary), I got to meet the stud dog and owner in person, saw the whole litter and, if I hadn't already owned Mom, would have met Mom too.

If at all possible, I would fly or drive out to get your puppy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

One of our members here husband is a pilot for a major airlines, and she has said several times that they would never fly a pupper as cargo. Many airlines won't fly animals in the heat of the summer either. I sure would either bring them in the cabin or drive to get them.


----------



## Jamm

really excellent information!


----------



## AmbikaGR

AllShookUp said:


> I have to decide whether to have my puppy flown to me (about 2 hr flight as "live cargo") or fly in to pick him up and do return flight with him in cabin under seat if allowable. Is his age the key factor in whether or not he could be afraid of loud noises in the future, or is it just the luck of the draw? Not sure what to do yet.



I recently, well actually two years ago where does the time go, flew home with Oriana in the cabin from Florida to New Jersey. It was a WONDERFUL experience for the pup and I was very relaxed having her there with me. Well worth the price of the round trip ticket + fee for the pup in the cabin. Fee at the time I believe was $75. But be aware you do need to book this in advance to include the pup on the trip home as they limit the number of animals in the cabin, in many cases to just one.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks to all who have posted on this topic. We want to add to our pack soon and have begun to search. This week we visited one much-discussed breeder and I left feeling very sad, wanting to rescue the adult Goldens confined to their kennels with no opportunity to run on the farm and especially the young mother with skin lesions and little hair on what should be her lovely tail. I have loved and cared for for ailing Goldens that I naively got from backyard breeders, but at least they came from families who loved the parents and gave them a good life. Never never never buy a puppy without seeing how the parents live. Never.


----------



## sameli102

When you say one much discussed breeder was that a breeder discussed on this forum? If so was it a recommended breeder or one to avoid?


----------



## AmbikaGR

GoldensGirl said:


> Never never never buy a puppy without seeing how the parents live. Never.



Actually with the great majority of responsible breeders this is not possible. Once in a while the breeder may own both the dam and sire but in most instances the sire is not owned by the breeder thus you will quite often not see the sire.


----------



## Pointgold

AmbikaGR said:


> Actually with the great majority of responsible breeders this is not possible. Once in a while the breeder may own both the dam and sire but in most instances the sire is not owned by the breeder thus you will quite often not see the sire.


I will also add that two of my very best dogs were actually purchased sight unseen. I did my homework, and I also trusted the breeder.
Both the girls that I will be sending home are going to families who have not seen them, nor their parents, other than in photos. They've been waiting for a very long time, and during that period we've established very good relationships. They've done THEIR homework, too. Lot's of phone calls and emails between us. The one family lives in Seattle, WA. We've never met, but they were referred to me by another breeder who sold them the dog that they recently lost. I trust her implicitely, as they do. They are happy to know that the pedigree is similar to that of their dear old girl. I am happy to know that my friend gave them such a glowing recommendation. 
Seeing both parents on site is not always possible, as Hank stated, but getting all the information necessary about them is, if it exists.


----------



## GoldensGirl

sameli102 said:


> When you say one much discussed breeder was that a breeder discussed on this forum? If so was it a recommended breeder or one to avoid?


I'm new to the forum (joined to share my experience) and not familiar with the protocols here, so forgive me for being indirect. I don't mean to be coy, but also don't want to offend. 

The breeder is one that a senior member described as a "low end puppy mill" or something similar. I liked their web site and wanted to see for myself. I learned a lot and I'm glad we went, even though it made me very sad and angry.


----------



## MissinOurDaley

Thank you so much for this post... we just lost our boy last week (he was 12 years old). I remember we went through a lot of research in finding a breeder with him, and now we're starting the process all over again. This information was extremely helpful!


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Test results for puppy's parents*

I want to share a story about what can happen when you commit to a puppy without evidence that the parents are healthy. This is a long post, but I hope it will help others understand the importance of doing the homework recommended by the experts in this forum.

Sabrina was born on Christmas Day in 1998. I bought her from a “backyard breeder,” a family in Roanoke who clearly loved their adult dogs and cherished the puppies. They were not experts and neither was I, to say the least. 

Spayed when my vet recommended, my smart, beautiful Sabrina was diagnosed with congenital kidney disease at age 3. She was also diagnosed with dysplasia. And later arthritis. We fought her diseases together for almost 5 years, with a special diet for the kidney disease, a mixture of chicken broth and water to keep her hydrated, weekly injections for the arthritis, and pain meds. She lived her life with joy, celebrating sunshine, rain puddles, tennis balls, and most of all the two male Goldens she raised for me, Charlie and Joker. 

When Sabrina was 7, tests showed a sudden turn for the worse in her kidney disease, but we couldn’t figure out why. Not quite a year later, on a Thanksgiving holiday Friday, she refused food and water. I rushed her to a trusted animal hospital and they confirmed a major crisis. On their advice, I took her to a very fine veterinary referral hospital in Gaithersburg, MD. They made her comfortable while they found the problem: she had developed a hemorrhagic cancer on her heart. They could treat the cancer or the kidney disease, but the treatment for one would cause the other to worsen. They gave me three options: keep her there for $1000 per day, have her put down at once, or take her home for a day or two to say goodbye to our Golden boys. 

I took my girl outside for a short walk and then decided to bring her home, with meds to keep her comfortable. We walked a bit in our yard and she played with a ball in water. Then she settled on her sofa, with Joker and Charlie nosing her and licking into her dry mouth and nose and eyes. Our pet sitters came to visit and pay their last respects to a grand lady. Our neighborhood vet, my ally for most of the 5-year fight, came to the house to check on her. She wagged her tail at him from her sofa, he gave her a gentle examination and said, “It isn’t time yet. Give her another day.” Having seen a dog in advanced renal failure before, I agreed only on condition that he had to leave an injection that would be her escape hatch, in case she got too uncomfortable during the night. Sure enough, she woke me at 5:00 a.m., telling me she just couldn’t stand it any longer. I gave her the shot and she lay down to sleep, with Joker still licking to keep her lips moist. A few hours later, our loving pet sitters came back to help me get her to the doctor and the three of us stroked her while she had her last shots and slipped away.

A more beautiful dog has never been born. Nor one with more grace of spirit or generosity of heart. She was smart, playful, loving, friendly, funny, and courageous. I learned so much from her life and from her way of dying. So much.

Do I regret having had Sabrina in my life? Not for one day. Would I wish so much pain and suffering on any being? No way. 

Other dogs share the heartache when one of the family pack is ailing or dies. Charlie and Joker mourned Sabrina for months, sometimes nosing her collar and the box that held her ashes. It took a long time for them to figure out how to begin a game with each other, since Sabrina had always led the mischief and pounced on them.

Charlie and Joker are half brothers ages 12 and 9, bought from another backyard breeder. Both require thyroid meds. Charlie has had surgery to remove a growth on one eye, major oral surgery, and surgery to remove his enlarged spleen, running up vet bills of almost $15K in one year – within months after Sabrina’s final vet bills of over $6K. Charlie recently had a few seizures and is now on meds to prevent them. And we treat him for arthritis. 

Please don't repeat my mistakes. If you want a Golden puppy to cherish and raise as a member of your family (as I do!), listen to the experts here and learn all you can. Choose with great care. If you are very lucky, you will have healthy, devoted companion for well over a decade. If you are not so careful and not so lucky, along with the joyful companionship you will have the kind of vet bills and heartaches that I have shared.

As for me, having learned the hard way, I’m on the lookout for a healthy Golden puppy from a trustworthy breeder and I welcome suggestions about where to find one. I’m in Maryland and am willing to drive quite some distance to see breeders and meet puppies. While I don’t question the knowledge and wisdom of Pointgold’s posts, if possible I still prefer to see how the parents live, especially since I have so recently seen how unloving some breeders are.

Many thanks to everyone who is helping to educate us.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Here are a few places to start, local Golden Retriever Clubs breeder referrals

Potomac Valley GRC
http://www.pvgrc.org/poop/poop.htm

Gunpowder River GRC
http://www.grgrcm.org/

Chesapeake GRC
http://www.chesapeakegrc.org/puppy_refer.html

Good luck in your search! :wavey:


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Your post was beautiful. Sabrina was very lucky. I am going to try to send you a private message, but I don't know if you will be able to read it since you have fewer than 15 posts.


----------



## GoldensGirl

CarolinaCasey said:


> Your post was beautiful. Sabrina was very lucky. I am going to try to send you a private message, but I don't know if you will be able to read it since you have fewer than 15 posts.


Many thanks for your post and for your private note. I can read it but since I don't yet have 15 posts, I can't reply unless you send your email address. I am definitely interested in more information about your breeder.

Sabrina gave me all she had. Always. I'm lucky to have known her.

Thanks again.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Thanks to AmbikaGR*

Thank you for the list of clubs to contact. I have them bookmarked in my browser. And thank you for your many posts. I have learned a lot from you. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Puppy dance! Yippeeee!*

Yesterday we came home with a lovely little Golden girl from Lycinan, thanks to GRF members who wrote with suggestions on where to find a healthy puppy. She is an awesome little ball of energy! We look forward to many happy adventures with her and hope others are having equally good luck. :thanks:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

GoldensGirl said:


> Yesterday we came home with a lovely little Golden girl from Lycinan, thanks to GRF members who wrote with suggestions on where to find a healthy puppy. She is an awesome little ball of energy! We look forward to many happy adventures with her and hope others are having equally good luck. :thanks:


Congrats. Please start a new thread on your baby. And PICS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

That's fantastic Lucy! We'd love to hear all about her!


----------



## jennybird

*dichi??*

Thanks for the great info! I'm currently on a waiting list for dichi goldens in portage, wi. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience they can share with me? We had our visit already, and were very impressed, but it would be nice if someone had some personal experience or adopted from them. Thanks


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

jennybird said:


> Thanks for the great info! I'm currently on a waiting list for dichi goldens in portage, wi. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience they can share with me? We had our visit already, and were very impressed, but it would be nice if someone had some personal experience or adopted from them. Thanks


 
You'll enjoy reading thru this thread and perhaps contacting some of those with Dichi puppers. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=51134&highlight=dichi+goldens


----------



## jennybird

*dichi anyone??*

Thanks so much!


----------



## unhappybuyer

has anyone heard of Breeders direct? I bought a puppy from them in oct. 08 he started having seizures in march of this year. I cant seem to get any info on the breeder? help...


----------



## GoldensGirl

unhappybuyer said:


> has anyone heard of Breeders direct? I bought a puppy from them in oct. 08 he started having seizures in march of this year. I cant seem to get any info on the breeder? help...


I don't know anything about Breeders Direct, but one of my elderly Golden boys began having seizures a few weeks ago. I learned a lot from this site:
http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/site_map.htm

Some of the causes, like thyroid conditions, are easy to treat. Food allergies are also a fairly common cause. And some of the treatments (like Phenobarbital, which my senior is on) are especially hazardous for younger dogs. 

Good luck to you and your pup.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*New thread started - Introducing Sunny*



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Congrats. Please start a new thread on your baby. And PICS PLEASE!!!!


Thank you! I think I succeeded in starting a new thread, "Introducing Sunny," and uploading a photo of our baby girl. It may not be in the right place, though. 

:wavey:


----------



## chinatow's golden

It's a very nice topic and details Q & A.
Thank you the poster.


----------



## dckclongboat

*Hidden Meadows Goldens*

Can anyone help me with any information on Hidden Meadows Goldens in Plant City, Florida?

dckclongboat


----------



## Pointgold

GoldensGirl said:


> I don't know anything about Breeders Direct, but one of my elderly Golden boys began having seizures a few weeks ago. I learned a lot from this site:
> Canine Epilepsy and Dog Seizures Table of Contents - Canine Epilepsy Guardian Angels
> 
> Some of the causes, like thyroid conditions, are easy to treat. Food allergies are also a fairly common cause. And some of the treatments (like Phenobarbital, which my senior is on) are especially hazardous for younger dogs.
> 
> Good luck to you and your pup.


 
Breeders direct is a brokerage site.


----------



## Pointgold

dckclongboat said:


> Can anyone help me with any information on Hidden Meadows Goldens in Plant City, Florida?
> 
> dckclongboat


 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ldens-com.html (http://www.hiddenmeadowgoldens.com)


----------



## typercy

DUSTYRD2 said:


> Thanks, I know I had done a google search just after Andy's win and couldn't find it. I'll definately be checking that out.


 
Andy's win was in 2006 and they did the website shortly after, but Ken will tell you that he isn't a big fan of having a website, and it's quite out of date. They are old school and that is fine with me. More time for the dogs! Can't wait until Ruby delivers next month!


----------



## hanksmemory

Thanks for this post. Very helpful information!


----------



## Terry

New poster here, but member for awhile.

Looking back at a few of the posts on this forum, I've had good experience with Alaska Airlines when transporting one of my dogs. They transport a great number of Iditarod sled dogs and at least should have it down pat!
I may be looking for a golden puppy soon - unfortunately, my oldest has nasal cancer as well as early stages of kidney disease (most likely because of her meds).
Is is possible here to ask about specific breeders here? I have one in mind and would like input if possible. Thanks much!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Terry, it is fine to ask about a specific breeder here. Be prepared for a very thorough review.


----------



## hanksmemory

Hi Terry! You should most definitely ask for opinions on this forum. There is a wealth of information here and you can count on an honest review.


----------



## Terry

hanksmemory said:


> Hi Terry! You should most definitely ask for opinions on this forum. There is a wealth of information here and you can count on an honest review.


Hi Hank and Oakley,

Thanks much for your responses!!

I looked at Whiskey Creek Goldens online and after first contact was impressed. Online experiences however, can be deceiving I know. I live in Alaska and there aren't many breeders up here so was looking for West Coast breeders and this particular one is in Oregon. They have field and conformation goldens and do breedings of each and mixes. I was interested in the mix of field and conformation. Don't do shows - our dogs are our canine kids (no human kids here). Might do agility, rally or those types in future, and also might hunt. Just want to ensure the healthiest of 'kids' as possible for continued canine companionship on the 'Golden' front, of course!


----------



## Terry

Oops! Sorry for the misspelling of 'Oakly'!!


----------



## Lparrott

Any suggestions for reputable breeders in NC?


----------



## hlahr

We are looking for an English golden in the Harrisburg, Pennsylvania area. Are you aware of any breeders in our area? We just lost our golden on December 30th and need to start looking for a new member of our family.. Thanks in advance for any information….


----------



## kwhit

hlahr said:


> We are looking for an English golden in the Harrisburg, Pennsylvania area. Are you aware of any breeders in our area? We just lost our golden on December 30th and need to start looking for a new member of our family.. Thanks in advance for any information….


This is a good place to start:

English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs


----------



## alphadude

Just wondering if anyone knows anything about 24 Karat Goldens. I am considering the purchase of a puppy from them.


----------



## Pointgold

alphadude said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows anything about 24 Karat Goldens. I am considering the purchase of a puppy from them.


I'd recommend that you start a new thread, maybe called Any references for 24 Karat Goldens?.


----------



## goldenmomof3

Perfectly written!!!! Every time I have a litter and sell puppies I spend so much time educating them on what they should be asking / looking for. Even if they don't buy a puppy from me, I hope they will do their homework. 

You have a very impressive lineup of dogs in your signature!!!


----------



## minniee

Hi! I'm going to buy a retriever, but I'm not sure what breeder is the best to deal with. I've looked through many reviews (Veterinary and vet services review and complaints), but still can't find a proper answer. Can you help me? How to choose a breeder?


----------



## Ljilly28

Your region is really important for us to help. Start a new thread, and everyone will be happy to help!


----------



## Sadie53

Great post and very informative. Thank-you.


----------



## cgriffin

Does the seal of 'AKC Breeder of Merit' actually mean something?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

cgriffin said:


> Does the seal of 'AKC Breeder of Merit' actually mean something?


Yes. You have to earn it they don't just give it away. Here are the requirements.

Has a history of at least 5 years involvement with AKC events.
Earned at least 4 Conformation, Performance or Companion event titles on dogs they bred/co-bred.
Member of an AKC club.
Certifies that applicable health screens are performed on your breeding stock as recommended by the Parent Club.
Demonstrates a commitment to ensuring 100% of the puppies produced are AKC registered.

You have to demonstrate that your active with your dogs, that you do all of your heath testing, and That you are active in breed clubs etc.

You are proving you are breeding to better the breed of you choice and not for the Cash. because belaive me if you are doing it right you loose money ha ha ha


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you!
I was wondering about it, because I saw this listed for a breeder, that I know did not have all health clearances on both dogs before having litters with them years ago. I don't know if he had that "AKC Breeder of Merit" status at that time.


----------



## Cstewart85

Hello I am new to the forum, I find this very helpful! I have been wanting a golden retriever since I was younger and have been searching the Internet to find one. I've found a lot that have them for very cheap and also have posting for a bunch of different kind of dogs and include shipping in their 300$ price , I found that very suspicious so thanks to my husband for suggesting I join a forum, I found this one. Glad to be here


----------



## Pointgold

cgriffin said:


> Thank you!
> I was wondering about it, because I saw this listed for a breeder, that I know did not have all health clearances on both dogs before having litters with them years ago. I don't know if he had that "AKC Breeder of Merit" status at that time.


 
Unfortunately, all a breeder has to do is state that they do health clearances. The AKC does not verify this. The Breeder of Merit program is mostly a marketing thing.


----------



## nolefan

Pointgold said:


> Unfortunately, all a breeder has to do is state that they do health clearances. The AKC does not verify this. The Breeder of Merit program is mostly a marketing thing.


You know Laura, you are greatly missed here... and as you can see - still needed


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

Pointgold said:


> Unfortunately, all a breeder has to do is state that they do health clearances. The AKC does not verify this. The Breeder of Merit program is mostly a marketing thing.



That is your Opinion!


----------



## nolefan

whiskey creek goldens said:


> That is your Opinion!


How does the AKC follow up? Do they do periodic re-checks or have breeders re-apply every so often to make sure that the breeder continues to maintain standards or do they have the breeder submit updated health forms to verify that a Golden breeder for instance, continues to maintain up to date eye checks etc? 

I am just curious given that there is an active thread now dealing with what a large number of well-known breeders (in every breed, not just Goldens) will be a member of the national breed club yet not strictly adhere to the clubs code of ethics regarding health clearances. I am not picking on Goldens. I was trying to do research on Cavalier King Charles Spaniels for my parents and was taken aback to speak to executive board members of regional breed clubs not following the club code of ethics in their own breeding program. I have read on this forum that knowledgeable members believe the AKC is mostly concerned with registration and not as much with health type issues, so I am curious to learn more about how this works.


----------



## GoldenLover117

Great lots of help thanks.


----------



## loriwatts01

Wow! What a great post! Im there looking now and this has helped me focus in what is important. I know this is an old post. Curious where did you end up getting a new puppy from?


----------



## Ljilly28

There's great information in some of the older threads. I enjoy when they pop up.


----------



## Liza

Thanks for the info!


----------



## achamber

wonderful pearls!


----------



## Kbell

*Buyer beware (of breeder)*

I'm writing this post in relation to other posts that I have seen on here regarding Northwest Goldens. I was directed to Judy Slayton-Bachofner from other breeders in the Portland, OR area. As stated by others on this message board Judy is hard to get in contact with. Once I was in contact with her she was very warm, friendly, and knowledgeable. I have never owned a dog, let alone a puppy, so I was comforted when she said she would be there to answers questions along the way. Once I met my puppy and gave her my deposit she said she would send pictures and a list of items to pick up for my new puppy. This never happened. I called and emailed her at least three times before I was supposed to pick him up with no response. She finally called me at 9:30 pm the night before I was to pick him up, only to tell me that my puppy wasn't coming home with me the next day. She indicated that he was sick and had to have emergency stomach surgery. She assured me he would be OK, but he needed to recover and he wouldn't be coming home to me. She offered me the choice of another male or female in the litter. The litter was from Zach and Miranda. I wanted a golden puppy, so I decided to take another male from the litter. 

When I picked him up I had the same experience others wrote on this forum about Judy. She handed me 3 different medications and told me to administer them right before I got into my car. Being a new puppy owner I trusted her expertise as listed on her website and her experiences in her field with the AKC, so I didn't question the meds. Two of them were for Coccidia and Giardia and I don't know what the third was for (I don't believe she told me). And we were off...

I took him home on a Sunday, the next day I noticed he was scratching his ear a lot. Then it seemed he was scratching all over. I asked friends who have dogs what they thought it may be and they indicated he could be nervous and just adjusting to his new environment. It continued and got worse. He also peed in his crate on multiple occasions. This was not for lack of a schedule or taking him out regularly. I emailed Judy Tuesday regarding the scratching and a strange gurgle noise he would make as well... no answer from her. I set up a vet appointment because I didn't hear back from Judy. The scratching continued, it was obvious something was wrong. I called a friend who has dogs, he asked if it could be fleas.. it was. I checked his coat and they were everywhere. I called Judy to inform her of this and she said, "well, he didn't leave here with fleas" and "this is part of being a dog owner." She said owning a dog should be fun Yes, I agree it should be fun, it was not fun. He was so uncomfortable from day one. At this point I decided this was too much for me to handle. Judy quickly told me she stands behind her puppies and that I could return him, so I did. I of course hated doing this. 

I have been cleaning and de-fleeing my home for the past 72 hours. This was an awful experience and one that I wouldn't have expected or anticipated with going with a "reputable breeder" and spending a bit more. 

I love golden retrievers, but I'm very gun shy about getting another one again. I won't get one from a breeder. Lesson learned.. spending more money doesn't always equate to quality. I'm curious to know how the other pups in the litter are doing and where the first puppy with stomach issues ended up.. and I will wonder where my second pup (Henry) ends up as well.


----------



## SheetsSM

Kbell, So sorry to hear about your issues with the breeder above. I do hope if you rec'd her name from a GR club/breeder referral that you do circle back with them & relay your experience. I would like to think these sources would appreciate the feedback & hopefully if a trend emerges for them, they may be able to help influence practices for the better or cease to make such recommendations. I also hope that you don't paint all breeders w/ the same brush stroke. You absolutely have to do your homework & then some. And you're right, price doesn't mean quality. There are countless breeders breeding to niche markets clearing thousands of dollars per puppy while forgoing recommended health tests, study of pedigrees & despite claiming quality offspring, don't compete any venue proving claims & ensuring they're striving to meet/maintain breed standards though they're marketing strategies & charming personalities would initially lead you to believe otherwise. When you're ready to jump back in the saddle, this forum has a wealth of information & members willing to assist you in finding a healthy golden from a reputable source.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Sometimes things between a breeder and a puppy buyer don't click. That's a good indicator to the breeder to refer the puppy person on to someone else, because if it doesn't work it won't ever (my experience) and the same goes from the buyer's end, don't hold it against breeders in general, just know this one didn't work for you- it sounds like communication wasn't forefront between you, and I'm glad you got the puppy back and that she stood behind him and allowed the return. Honestly, fleas can come from anywhere.... all it takes is one pregnant flea! I think everyone works to keep them gone from their property, but if the dog isn't protected- and what 8 week old puppy is?- then a stop at the vet's can yield a hundred fleas in no time.
Boys tend to urinate in fractions. So if they pee, they can and will pee more in just seconds if the need or urge strikes. That's something to consider when puppy goes to bed at night- make sure he has peed more than once- and when you get back in the market for a puppy, look for a breeder with whom you feel a chemistry. It will be a much better experience for you, I am sure.
edit: I say all the above not as a defense of her breeding program or her methods, or anything else. I've never seen her place and don't have the slightest idea whether she's clean or not, organized or not, but I am glad she is ethical enough to take the puppy back! I just hate to see you painting all breeders with the brush she left in your hands...


----------



## TexasGold

Some great information. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Prism Goldens

You'll want to start your own thread, tamli, so that it is seen. This is on a many paged one re: breeder websites and it is unlikely you will get sufficient help with your question 
here. Put as much info as possible in your post, for instance, Asterling is in WI- do you mean Asterling or Sterling?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

FYI-I moved Tamil's post into a thread of their own in the Choosing a Breeder and Puppy section.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...breeder-puppy/434042-sterling-breeder-wi.html


----------



## Prism Goldens

maybe you can delete my reply to her, then- it makes no sense without her post, lol!!!
thanks


----------



## threenhgoldens

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much for posting this. When you are looking for a sweet golden, it can be easy to get caught up in the beauty of the breed and not pay attention to warning signs. We have had goldens since the early 1990's - - our happiest was when we had three at the same time. We just lost our last golden Bella (profile pic) in March and now we have an empty home - an empty and very sad home. I almost went to a breeder that a friend heard about and I looked on the forum and there were some VERY good points made that I did not even recognize so THANK YOU, the last thing we need right away is another heartache. We are registered with Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue as well. Would love to find a bonded pair of boys!


----------



## pea

I am finding after much research that the prices of pups is really high in this area. Can i ask what you think is fair? I am in no way or shape looking for a bargain pup just wasnt expecting a 2k price tag which is 500 over my budget. My husband about had a stroke. I remind him you need those health certs or it could cost way more down the road. I just wasnt prepared overall for that price and after doing lots of research availability sucks buttermilk. My husband will not drive out of state and I am not fond of flying. Feeling super discouraged cause this isnt so much of a want as more of a need. I will use the pup as a esa. Any help for a washington chick please?


----------



## Prism Goldens

I was told last week that puppies in Oregon are between 1600-2000. That'd be a well-bred pup from parents fully clearanced and titled. I'll send you a pm of the litter I know of up there.


----------



## pea

I found a breeder, called her with a list of questions. Asked for health clearances and she gave it all. Referred me to ofa site. Found on AKC site. She is local and new to shows has beautiful English dogs which is where my heart was. Pups due next week. So excited. Thank you all for all the info. I knew most of it through experience and research. Still this being a new breed for me, required lots of homework. Im finally getting my dream dog. Wanted one since i was a kid. A lady had 3 on my walking route to Jr. High. I loved those dogs. Roxy, Amous and Petie. They adored me. Almost had the same color of hair. Almost red. Mine was what I call orange. 
Thanks again, Pea


----------



## Warren

Great info, thanks to the OP.


----------



## marshafuzia

I am a new member of this forum. I've read it and enjoyed all of the posts for several years, but never actually joined. I am also a new, first time breeder. I looked, hoping to find a breeder category. Maybe, I am looking in the wrong place. But, I did find this thread. Great advice for anyone looking for a breeder. Out of curiosity, I have looked at some breeder websites and was shocked to see some of the " rare " Goldens priced as high as $3,000.00! One of these breeders had a really extensive puppy contract. She was selling puppies on a limited registration ( which I understand and can see a need for in some cases ). Breeder states that the limitations may be lifted after dog has earned it's CH, passed all health clearances...etc. The clincher for me was that the sire & dam do not have their OFA clearances. The web site shows you their dogs, but they are only identified by a call name. I was able to track them down and find some of the dogs on K9 data. The sire and dam are inported, but I see no reason that they couldn't still go ahead and get their OFA clearances. Even though, this is my first litter, I feel I am doing all the right things. After years of owning,loving, training and competing with my dogs, I am now only about 13 days away from my first litter! I have no website, just a lot of great advice from good friends that are all long time, respected Golden Retriever breeders.


----------



## pea

I personally will not buy from a breeder that shows dogs and after they are no longer winning or breedable they sell or give away. I understand the readoning fir this, but to me a dog is a lifetime commitment. If the dog has lived, breathed, and worked for you. They are your dog and should keep them for their life or yours. I will not buy from a breeder who has their dogs raised outside in kennels either. They have to be loved family members. As dogs were meant to be. I dont mean to offend anyone this is my personal choice. If you use the dog for means of shows,and breeding. Then it is your dog. This does not include co owed dogs. They have a forever home and will continue after shows, trials and breeding.


----------



## jessny

Great info here. Thank you.


----------

